# AA poly +BG Neo 3 x-over possibilities?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I've got some AA poly's and BG Neo 3s laying around, and was thinking... 

Basically could i use the old x-over from the AA poly old TM design with the vifa tweeter and add an x-over design from a proven design using the BG Neo 3, into 1 x-over. Obviously I would have to rearrange the low end cut off and high end cut off depending on what designs i find for the BG Neo 3 , if it will even work..

any thoughts or not worth the time and effort?


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/exmonsters/exmonsters.html

http://filebox.vt.edu/users/chmullin/Shared/Arbiter+TM+crossover+schematic.pdf


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

Ga foo 88 said:


> I've got some AA poly's and BG Neo 3s laying around, and was thinking...
> 
> Basically could i use the old x-over from the AA poly old TM design with the vifa tweeter and add an x-over design from a proven design using the BG Neo 3, into 1 x-over. Obviously I would have to rearrange the low end cut off and high end cut off depending on what designs i find for the BG Neo 3 , if it will even work..
> 
> any thoughts or not worth the time and effort?


You might want to start over from scratch on the crossover - a 2.5khz crossover point would be a good place to start. Also, the AA 6.5 is not so good at low frequencies - a seperate subwoofer might be advisable.


----------

